# My 300 W/ 27" Zilla's



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

I got my new Zilla's in Friday and they are everything I was hoping for. Thanks Mud-Throwers. :rockn:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=848&stc=1&d=1248187884

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=849&stc=1&d=1248187884


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

suck  lol


looks good bro. hope you can make it to the labor day ride @ rocks..

whats on ur CAT? if these are on the 300?


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

I sold the CAT to my cousin. The two 300's are the only two I have now.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

lookin good. gotta love the 300s. i just got a set of Highlifter XL2's for mine. still have to get them mounted tho.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bran Bran said:


> I sold the CAT to my cousin. The two 300's are the only two I have now.


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Bump. Whats with the eye's Polaris425


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I cant belive u sold the CAT


----------



## Bran Bran (May 29, 2009)

I got tired of paying for it and he paid what I wanted so had to let it go. I wish I could afford a Brute though!


----------



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

Honda 300, they're tanks!


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

wish i could find a 300 that needs motor work. so i could built a cheap wheeler..

nice lookin 300


----------

